# Alexey Nikolayevich Verstovsky (1799 - 1862)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

"Russian composer, musical bureaucrat and rival of Mikhail Glinka", who managed to get his opera '_Askold's Grave_' (1835) staged in St. Petersburg & Moscow one year before Glinka's 'A Life for the Tsar'. However, Glinka's rising star sent Verstovsky's works into oblivion.


----------

